# Kansas Tribute (lead singer is MEP planchecker!)



## earshavewalls (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey y'all,

My new musical project, KanVas: The Ultimate Tribute to Kansas is making it's debut next Friday, in my jurisdiction! I am anxious to see just who shows up......lol.

I've been putting this together actively since last October (2010), and my son is our drummer!

If any of you folks live near Santa Clarita, CA, you ought to try to make this show, especially if you like the music of Kansas. We are playing music from 8 albums spanning almost 30 years. Our show is based on The Wizard of Oz and we use clips from the movie as introductions to many of the songs. This feature, along with all of the lasers and other lighting and special effects (no pyro!....but maybe a confetti cannon!), put together with 1-1/2 hours of Kansas material (including an acoustic portion with a guest violist joining our violinist for Dust in the Wind), along with two opening acts who play their own material.....with either a violinist or violist in each group......this is going to be different from any other rock show you've ever seen.

Come out, if you can.....this production may never be seen again (too much work!)........

Show info:

KanVas: The Ultimate Tribute to Kansas

at

The Plaza Theater

23710 Lyons Ave.

Newhall, CA (Santa Clarita)

Doors open at 7:30pm and the first act goes on at 8pm.

All ages (cash bar for 21+ with ID). Only 200 seats (small converted movie theater), so there's not a bad seat in the place......PLUS you can see the whole show from the bar!!!

Tickets are $20 in advance and $25 at the door.

Go to http://www.kanvastribute.com and click on "Buy Tickets" to go to our secure ticketing site (ShowClix). If you enter, "Santa Clarita" in the coupon box at checkout, you'll get an immediate 25% off the tickets!

Check out our website and the links to our Facebook and ReverbNation sites where I have posted some rehearsal and live recordings and a video of our showcase at Tribute Expo on May 15th (highlights......we're on right after the Pat Benetar tribute at the 14-minute mark on the video).

Cheers,

Wayne


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 3, 2011)

Wishing you the *VERY BEST* Wayne!    

Let us know how it turns out.

.


----------

